# The boys of Gildedforest Studios ((not 56k friendly at ALL))



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's about time I found my digi camera XD And it had peectures on it. Need to take new ones too.

Me rats are not cam whores, but I want them to be:
First Joshu as a baby:
































then Joshu as a teen and some adult Shu for you as well:
































lookit the heart on his back! It's awesome. Hope he gets to feeling better as he is my first and therefor my fav. Sorry Bastian and Odin but I luff you guys too

Okies now Bastian or Sabastian at times:

































and Odin HATES the camera so not many pics of him unfortunately:

















So there's me boys. Gildedforest Studios is me home because I am trying to get into freelance art. I also work part time so it's like I have two jobs. They also have a tendancy to take over me art space XD

If I ever had a studio away from home, I would keep rats there seriously lol.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The boys of Gildedforest Studios ((not 56k friendly at A*

awww, so cute as a baby... but his head looked so big xD


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: The boys of Gildedforest Studios ((not 56k friendly at A*

lol, I wonder how he ever got around looking at those pics now. I think he was a bit too young yet to sell.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The boys of Gildedforest Studios ((not 56k friendly at A*

still cute tho


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The boys of Gildedforest Studios ((not 56k friendly at A*

awwwww


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: The boys of Gildedforest Studios ((not 56k friendly at A*

The nerd in me wants to know what tablet that is.

:3


I've got the Wacom Intuos3 6x11, it's a dream. xD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: The boys of Gildedforest Studios ((not 56k friendly at A*

is odin missing an eye? or is it just camera angle and him blinking?


----------

